# Sheep help. Not eating and weak.



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 4, 2019)

Aprox 8 week old ewe lamb, Hampshire. thriving until yesterday. (Like super healthy and growing better than everyone!) Seemed slightly off but it was 89’ here so we thought she just might have gotten hot out in pasture.  Twin brother was fine and they were together. 103 temp. Gave fluids orally and seemed better that evening and took 6oz goat milk bottle (weaning them off- theyve been on goat milk since 1 week). Seems weak this AM and won’t eat. Not bloated. Can’t find any diarrrah in pen or on rear but it did rain last night (they have shelter and were dry- it’s not cold here at all). Temp still 103.1. Up. No snot or wheezing. Respirations normal. Just seems weak in general and listless. Not dehydrated. Not eating. Twin still normal. Penned in small shady pen together now with water and food. 

Gave Pen And Vit B this AM. 
Have access to several Rx ABX as well. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2019)

I don’t have a clue. I think I would take her to the vet before you lose her. I haven’t really had sickness in the 3 years we’ve had Sheep, so am not well versed in recognizing what treatments. Wish I was more help.


----------

